
Show HN: [Beta] Create Alexa skill and Messenger bot for your blog in minutes - sanath_p
https://apitobot.io/feeds
======
sanath_p
Create an Alexa skill and Messenger bot for your blog in minutes

Works with blogs on WordPress, Medium or any other platform. All we need is a
link to your RSS feed. We take care of the rest!

Sign up for beta access and get 6 months of pro membership for free.
[https://apitobot.io/feeds](https://apitobot.io/feeds)

